# Replace Sun Visor on 2001 B5 Passat



## mactmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello All,
My first post here. I need to replace my driver side sun visor. I tried removing the one screw but am unable to pull off the sun visor. Is there something else holding the sun visor in place? What do I need to do to fully remove the existing one and replace it?
Thanks!
2001 Passat 1.8T GLS


----------



## Clods-GTI (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Replace Sun Visor on 2001 B5 Passat (mactmaster)*

Just finesse in back and forth it will eventually work its way out. 
here is what it looks like 
http://www.dubdiy.net/interior/j.html


----------



## mactmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Replace Sun Visor on 2001 B5 Passat (Clods-GTI)*

I guess I was too afraid of breaking something.








I was able to get it off though, thanks!


----------

